# Wheels and lowering



## rower96 (Nov 22, 2012)

I own a 2008 sentra base model and Im looking to buy new wheels and lower it and I have a few questions 
1. Is there anything else I would need to get with lowering springs and about how much would it cost to install
2. Can I put my old tires back on the new wheels and about how much would it cost to get all that installed

Any help or suggestions is appreciated
Thanks!!


----------

